# Where to go in Andalucia region?



## stainsby (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi My name is Amanda and my husband and I are considering moving to spain in the future we currently live in a small hamlet in Derbyshire. We are seeking a small village/rural property that is near to a larger village/town within a 15 minute walk. We have been recomended Salares or Lubrin can anyone else advice? We also need to be within 1 hr of Malaga for work.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stainsby said:


> Hi My name is Amanda and my husband and I are considering moving to spain in the future we currently live in a small hamlet in Derbyshire. We are seeking a small village/rural property that is near to a larger village/town within a 15 minute walk. We have been recomended Salares or Lubrin can anyone else advice? We also need to be within 1 hr of Malaga for work.


Hi Stainsby

Sorry I cant help with the area but I know there are people here who might be able to. Are you going to rent or buy? Or rent then buy?


----------



## stainsby (Aug 11, 2008)

We are wanting to buy and hopefully will have no mortgage, and will have some money to live off. But we will look for work before we come in the Malaga or surrounding area's. I am in recruitment and ny husband in sales. We just dont know the best villages


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

when we decided to move overe here, we knew we needed to be fairly near to Marbella for work and near an airport, so first of all we went on to google earth and literally drew a line between the two places and found the middle. We then came over here and had a look at the area. From there we found what we wanted and got a feel for the place!

Jo


----------



## stainsby (Aug 11, 2008)

*Thanks for that*

Thanks ever so much for that, we are going to take some trips out and research certain area's. We are going to learn the lingo fluently so hopefully it will help with getting work. I have read some of the threads on moving to spain, and the way we see it is that if we dont experience it we will never know.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stainsby said:


> Thanks ever so much for that, we are going to take some trips out and research certain area's. We are going to learn the lingo fluently so hopefully it will help with getting work. I have read some of the threads on moving to spain, and the way we see it is that if we dont experience it we will never know.



I agree that you will always wish you'd tried it if you dont. But please dont burn you bridges - keep a safetly net in the UK or you could end up losing everything! Good lick and keep us posted

Jo x


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Good lick and keep us posted
> 
> Jo x


You been on the ice lollies again JoJo ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

El Capitan said:


> You been on the ice lollies again JoJo ?


a deliberate mistake to make sure you were all paying attention - that and a subconscious need for an ice lolly right now in this heat!!!

Jo


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> a deliberate mistake to make sure you were all paying attention - that and a subconscious need for an ice lolly right now in this heat!!!
> 
> Jo



Tis a tad warm aint it. Not as bad as last week though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

El Capitan said:


> Tis a tad warm aint it. Not as bad as last week though.


No a bit more of a breeze, although yesterday Malaga province was on "yellow alert" cos of the heat and last night it was 33c at midnight, we couldnt sleep so we sat outside and watching the meteor shower. Did anyone else see it? quite amazing!

Jo


----------



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Moving to Andalucia*

Hi Amanda

Just read your question. I actually live in the next village to Salares...to be honest I wouldn't recommend looking there as there is only one shop which isn't open very often...that's it!!...you could walk to Sedella but that would be a 1hr round trip..

If you're looking for small typically Spanish white villages then Sedella (about 1hr 10 from Malaga) has much more to offer with small bars and shops, local outdoor pool, chemist etc but is not rowdy. There is Competa but it is now 'little England / Germany', nice village but noisy. 
Take a look at sedellaproperty .

PS: I'm not an estate agent!!..the site will give you a good idea of around here.

Advice.....
1..Rent..long term if possible before you buy!!!...if you buy then decide it's not the area for you you will be stuck as the housing market is very slow...

2..Learn the lingo...obviously, it'll get you alot further.

3..Need any more help in this area give me a shout

Good luck
Gary


----------



## stainsby (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Jo,

I have just been to the libary to get my spanish language CD,s might as well start learning sooner than later. I am currently an Area Manager for a large recruitment company and would like to continue with this in spain.

We are not rushing into anything and will not make the move until we are fluent with the language and have sourced jobs. My husband works for a large parcel/courier company as an Ops Manager, do you think its worth him looking for similiar work in the Malaga area?

Ill keep you posted as to how im geeting on with the spanish

Take Care
Mandy x


----------



## stainsby (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that gary, have you been to Comares or Iznajar, apperently these places are 50mins from Malaga, I dont mind being really rural ideally in the mountains/hills as long as we are near a village for socialising and few bars/restaurants.

Speak to you soon

Regards
Mandy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stainsby said:


> Thanks for that gary, have you been to Comares or Iznajar, apperently these places are 50mins from Malaga, I dont mind being really rural ideally in the mountains/hills as long as we are near a village for socialising and few bars/restaurants.
> 
> Speak to you soon
> 
> ...


I think you should come out and have a good look round. Start from Malaga and work your way outwards, hire a car and plan a few trips to places you think sound right and see what you think.

Jo


----------



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes I've been to both villages...both are..ok. I agree with Jo, the best thing to do is rent somewhere then take a drive around...you'll definately need a hire car.
If you like rural / mountains etc then Sedella / Canillas De Aceituno is worth a look
If you're looking to carry on with recruitment / sales and need easy (ish) access to the work place then maybe closer to the towns / cities would be better, though with easy access to the mountains for your free time..in which case Antequiera is a beautiful large town, directly north of Malaga about 30 mins..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we/re about 20 minutes NW of Malaga just going up into the mountains, we're a village just outside of a small town called Alhaurin de la torre. 

The one thing I must say though is that there is mass unemployment over here and jobs are pretty scarce. So it maybe that you need to find the job before the location???? In any case, Malaga is a large place so maybe see which part of it you may get work in before deciding on areas??

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Jo and anybody else down here, If you´re in Fuengirola/Benelmadena this Sat. evening stroll down to the paseo for something different. The full moon will rise over the sea at 9-30pm, (always an impressive sight) and then over the next 2 hours there will be an almost total eclipse, maximum eclipse at 11-10pm, could be an interesting science lesson for your kids!. Regards Robert


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Jo and anybody else down here, If you´re in Fuengirola/Benelmadena this Sat. evening stroll down to the paseo for something different. The full moon will rise over the sea at 9-30pm, (always an impressive sight) and then over the next 2 hours there will be an almost total eclipse, maximum eclipse at 11-10pm, could be an interesting science lesson for your kids!. Regards Robert



Wow, how interesting! My son would love to see that, he's really into astrology and stuff - he had me laying out in the garden on a sunbed watching a meteor shower the other might/morning!! sadly he's gone back to the Uk for a few days with his dad. But I may venture down there. I'll look out for you Robert!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Jo and anybody else down here, If you´re in Fuengirola/Benelmadena this Sat. evening stroll down to the paseo for something different. The full moon will rise over the sea at 9-30pm, (always an impressive sight) and then over the next 2 hours there will be an almost total eclipse, maximum eclipse at 11-10pm, could be an interesting science lesson for your kids!. Regards Robert



How often has it been cloudy this summer????? and this evening when we're due to have this eclipse, the sky is grey!!! typical!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo, It was lovely and clear last night, but now we have to live in hope, are you coming down to the coast?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> Jo, It was lovely and clear last night, but now we have to live in hope, are you coming down to the coast?


Apparently I'll be able to see it from my terrace! I have distant views of Malaga bay and the airport and the eclipse can be seen from here!?! So I've gotta couple of friends coming round here - a bottle of wine, X factor on the TV (ok, so I'm sad lol) and we'll pop out onto the terrace and have look, cloud permitting - altho, I think it maybe clearing!!??! I might try and photograph it as my son who's in the UK at the mo wants to see it!!


Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Aagh, the X factor, thanks for reminding me, I have strict instructions to record it (am I allowed to say that in public?).


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Watched for a while last night - until I dozed off. But through the windows. Was a bit too chilly (for me) outside. Very stiff/fresh breeze. Slept like a log too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Watched for a while last night - until I dozed off. But through the windows. Was a bit too chilly (for me) outside. Very stiff/fresh breeze. Slept like a log too.



CHILLY????? are we in the same country???? Well we saw the eclipse. At first we thought it was cloud cover cos there were a few streaky clouds in the sky, but as the moon got higher in the sky, it became apparent. Just the top of it showed and the bottom was obviously covered by something and had a slight red tinge - very strange!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> CHILLY????? are we in the same country????


YUP - Down to 15 or so. 

Seen the temp's in La Coruña this weekend? 

Was interested yesterday to see there's a village in Spain (the second highest) where the AVERAGE temp is 6ºC - they even hit zero in summer.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Britain third in the Olympic tables, perhaps the the games should end today?.


----------

